# Hanging of 'Truck Nuts' Grows into a Free Speech Debate



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 2, 2011)

Woman hangs fake testicles from her bumper.
Sheriff demands she remove them
She refused.
He gave her a ticket.
While she was preparing to sue him, he sued her and wants a jury trial.

Is it obscene, or just a case of her truck having bigger balls than the sheriff?


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/08/02/hanging-truck-nuts-grows-into-free-speech-debate/


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm...according to their state statute, the ticket looks like it could be arguably legit. As to the Constitutionality of that law, thats what cases like this will clarify I guess.


----------



## Steve (Aug 2, 2011)

Down here in classy South King County, these trucksticles are pretty popular, although I have no idea why.  Nothing seems dumber.


----------



## granfire (Aug 2, 2011)

you have to have your mind in the gutter to get all out about it....

I agree with Steve...of all the things to hang on the hitch...fake balls are really dumb....


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Reminds me of the fake boat props that you put in your hitch that spin when you drive.  I just don't see the point.


----------



## geezer (Aug 2, 2011)

granfire said:


> you have to have your mind in the gutter to get all out about it....
> 
> I agree with Steve...of all the things to hang on the hitch...*fake balls* are really dumb....



You'd prefer to hang _real ones?!? 
_
Out here I see a lot of variations as the redneck crowd is forever striving for greater novelty: Actual hardware store nuts-- really big ones, like two or tree inches accross. Shiny metallic-looking testicles hung in silver mylar sacks. Realistic ones hung in pink sacks, complete with a halo of curly black "hair". Three in a row. Even saw a truck with a confusing fold of pink cloth on the back by the hitch... then I noticed the sticker saying "Silly Boys. trucks are for _GIRLS! _Yep, it was driven by a_ female_ alright. A real sophisticated one!_ LOL_


----------



## granfire (Aug 2, 2011)

geezer said:


> You'd prefer to hang _real ones?!?
> _
> Out here I see a lot of variations as the redneck crowd is forever striving for greater novelty: Actual hardware store nuts-- really big ones, like two or tree inches accross. Shiny metallic-looking testicles hung in silver mylar sacks. Realistic ones hung in pink sacks, complete with a halo of curly black "hair". Three in a row. Even saw a truck with a confusing fold of pink cloth on the back by the hitch... then I noticed the sticker saying "Silly Boys. trucks are for _GIRLS! _Yep, it was driven by a_ female_ alright. A real sophisticated one!_ LOL_



There are some individuals I would not mind separating them from their endowment and displaying the trophy! (but probably the size would negate the effort...)

I find it kinda funny,really, because generally speaking we are (generic we all) are in need to 'grow a pair' - or a spine -  in order to make some changes and fix some of the crazy in the country.

I have seen some brass ones as key ring...odd looking, but probably at least useful for SD purposes...


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 2, 2011)

Like I said on Facebook... let just ban EVERYTHING... make EVERYBODY happy!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 2, 2011)

I wouldn't consider it obscene, just idiotic. Whether or not the ticket is legit depends on the interpretation of local law.

However, as a hard core off-roader, I'll say this. If your truck has balls, there's no need to hang fake ones off the bumper.


----------



## JohnEdward (Aug 2, 2011)

Truck nuts scare me, every time I see them I think a women is driving. Either she is either nuts or they are a trophy.  Either way, I 'd make sure, I didn't  accidentally cut her off while driving. 

Something like this the court has to sort out. I am wondering if it could be considered sexual harassment. What if I took fake DDD boobs with realistic nipples, and stuck them to my tail gate, would it be considered obscene ? I think that would fall under an obesity law wouldn't it, the fake nuts?  I would rather get a couple of chrome 6" nuts and hang them from my hitch. I think it works better. 

Truck nuts, are not something I would do. Do want to be telling everyone my IQ isn't higher than my ball hitch. It is just tasteless.


----------



## granfire (Aug 2, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> Truck nuts scare me, every time I see them I think a women is driving. Either she is either nuts or they are a trophy.  Either way, I 'd make sure, I didn't  accidentally cut her off while driving.
> 
> Something like this the court has to sort out. I am wondering if it could be considered sexual harassment. What if I took fake DDD boobs with realistic nipples, and stuck them to my tail gate, would it be considered obscene ? I think that would fall under an obesity law wouldn't it, the fake nuts?  I would rather get a couple of chrome 6" nuts and hang them from my hitch. I think it works better.
> 
> Truck nuts, are not something I would do. Do want to be telling everyone my IQ isn't higher than my ball hitch. It is just tasteless.


well....can't show nipples....
then again, the mud flaps with the nekked chick on it have been around for a while....


----------



## Steve (Aug 2, 2011)

Just to be clear, I don't have a problem with ball or boobs.  I'm of the opinion that our country is a little backwards when it comes to nudity vs violence, particularly where kids are involved.  

My issue with testicles hanging from the trailer hitch isn't about obscenity.  It's tasteless and trashy, but I don't think it should be illegal.  Personally, I appreciate it when people do things like this.  It's an easy way to mark people I would prefer to avoid... kind of like wearing a name tag that says, "Douche."


----------



## JohnEdward (Aug 3, 2011)

It is funny, you can't show a woman's full nipple in public, but you can a man's nipple even if he is spouting moobs. You can have a stencil of Calvin peeing and flying the bird, but you can get a ticket for truck nuts, or showing a woman's full nipple. I guess nuts are like acceptable man cleavage.  I guess that is why those naked woman mud flaps are silhouetted without nipples, not to be obscene. It's crazy. No consistency of what is unacceptably offensive and what is free speech. Damn' straight makes it hard to express yourself. :bangahead:


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> It is funny, you can't show a woman's full nipple in public, but you can a man's nipple even if he is spouting moobs. You can have a stencil of Calvin peeing and flying the bird, but you can get a ticket for truck nuts, or showing a woman's full nipple. I guess nuts are like acceptable man cleavage. I guess that is why those naked woman mud flaps are silhouetted without nipples, not to be obscene. It's crazy. No consistency of what is unacceptably offensive and what is free speech. Damn' straight makes it hard to express yourself. :bangahead:




I take it you don't have topless girls in your newspapers then or on television? It's part of life here and in Europe to have naked people in public. We even have thousands of them at one go. I suppose that's why American artist Spence Tunick leaves his home country to take his photos of mass naked people, we don't mind stripping off in public. Go to the beaches in the Med and you'll see hundreds of topelss women of all ages. I often wondered though why it was the Americans who always made a big deal out of it and always seemed more shocked.


----------



## granfire (Aug 3, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I take it you don't have topless girls in your newspapers then or on television? It's part of life here and in Europe to have naked people in public. We even have thousands of them at one go. I suppose that's why American artist Spence Tunick leaves his home country to take his photos of mass naked people, we don't mind stripping off in public. Go to the beaches in the Med and you'll see hundreds of topelss women of all ages. I often wondered though why it was the Americans who always made a big deal out of it and always seemed more shocked.



LOL, yep, right on there.

I saw some car with a naked woman air freshener in Germany one time...realized I had been living in the US too long when I caught myself wondering if that was ok to have in the windshield of a car....

Then I considered buying one and bringing it home.... 

Nope, no casual page 3 or 6 girls around here, you have to get in Penthouse or Playboy....Samantha Fox would have had to work a lot harder to be noticed....by the mainstream public anyhow....


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 3, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Just to be clear, I don't have a problem with ball or boobs. I'm of the opinion that our country is a little backwards when it comes to nudity vs violence, particularly where kids are involved.
> 
> My issue with testicles hanging from the trailer hitch isn't about obscenity. It's tasteless and trashy, but I don't think it should be illegal. Personally, I appreciate it when people do things like this. It's an easy way to mark people I would prefer to avoid... kind of like wearing a name tag that says, "Douche."



That pretty much sums it up.  Reminds me of George Carlin.  Carlin talked about how stupid racism was because if you just spent 5 minutes with the person you could come up with alot more valid reasons not to like them.

Hanging a big pair of balls on your truck sends a certain message that almost begs you to "prejudge" the person based on that.


----------



## Steve (Aug 3, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I take it you don't have topless girls in your newspapers then or on television? It's part of life here and in Europe to have naked people in public. We even have thousands of them at one go. I suppose that's why American artist Spence Tunick leaves his home country to take his photos of mass naked people, we don't mind stripping off in public. Go to the beaches in the Med and you'll see hundreds of topelss women of all ages. I often wondered though why it was the Americans who always made a big deal out of it and always seemed more shocked.


We Americans learned it from you Brits, but never grew out of it.


----------



## HammockRider (Aug 3, 2011)

Sheriff's nowadays.:uhyeah: In the old days they were Walking Tall. Now they're Clipping Balls.

It seems like an awfully high fine to charge for violating an obscenity law, when obscenity is so subjective. It seems the penalty for having a "dirty bumpersticker" is higher than the one for speeding, which might actually result in someone getting hurt or killed. I hope this does go to court. I'd like to see it challenged.


----------



## granfire (Aug 3, 2011)

HammockRider said:


> Sheriff's nowadays.:uhyeah: In the old days they were Walking Tall. Now they're Clipping Balls.
> 
> It seems like an awfully high fine to charge for violating an obscenity law, when obscenity is so subjective. It seems the penalty for having a "dirty bumpersticker" is higher than the one for speeding, which might actually result in someone getting hurt or killed. I hope this does go to court. I'd like to see it challenged.



I think your remark made a few guys cross their legs just now....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 3, 2011)

Local standards.  Obscenity is what the community thinks it is.  The alternative is that someone else decides for you what can and cannot be shown in public.  As much as I agree that certain communities are somewhat blue-nosed regarding displays of nudity or other symbols such as these, I'd much rather have local standards rule than have someone at the state or federal level decide what was appropriate for public display.  Let me put it this way - I'd rather have input into the process through my local elected officials and therefore my vote than WHATEVER YOU GUYS think is 'silly' or 'obscene'.  Your standards on obscenity mean exactly zero to me; as mine should mean to you.

Amazing to me how many people claim to be in favor of freedom until it conflicts with their own standards of morality.


----------



## granfire (Aug 3, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Amazing to me how many people claim to be in favor of freedom until it conflicts with their own standards of morality.



Considering that in my illustrous home town I can be booked for solicitation walking down main street in thigh high boots....

I don't quiet follow your on this train of thought.

I am under the impression that the consensus is that while the nuts are dumb, it's over the top to write a ticket for them.....how does that conflict with morality?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 3, 2011)

granfire said:


> I am under the impression that the consensus is that while the nuts are dumb, it's over the top to write a ticket for them.....how does that conflict with morality?


 
It conflicts with morality because morality depends on community standards - the community where the standard exists, not some online discussion forum.  Consensus view where?  Here on MT?  So what?  Who cares what *we* think?  Shall we go inform the city council of Bonneau, SC, that they may not prohibit the display of fake animal testicles from vehicles because *we* are in agreement that it's _"over the top?"_  Go head on, I'll wait here.  Tell me what they say.

I happen to agree with the 'consensus' here, if you care.  I think they're dumb, and also not something that ought to be outlawed as obscene.

However...

I don't live in that community.  If the citizens who DO live there think that these items are obscene, I support their right to make that the law.

I fail to understand how people nominally in favor of freedom could feel otherwise.  Yes, I think they're stupid but should be legal.  But it's not up to me in that community.  Let the local standards determine what is and is not 'obscene'.

Freedom as defined on MT:  Everyone should have the freedom to do exactly what I think is OK.


----------



## granfire (Aug 3, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It conflicts with morality because morality depends on community standards - the community where the standard exists, not some online discussion forum.  Consensus view where?  Here on MT?  So what?  Who cares what *we* think?  Shall we go inform the city council of Bonneau, SC, that they may not prohibit the display of fake animal testicles from vehicles because *we* are in agreement that it's _"over the top?"_  Go head on, I'll wait here.  Tell me what they say.
> 
> I happen to agree with the 'consensus' here, if you care.  I think they're dumb, and also not something that ought to be outlawed as obscene.
> 
> ...



you are talking circles. 
Or maybe it's because I have been in a spinning loop all day....not sure...



> Freedom as defined on MT:  Everyone should have the freedom to do exactly what I think is OK.



I think TF is reserving that right...


----------



## elder999 (Aug 3, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Personally, I appreciate it when people do things like this. It's an easy way to mark people I would prefer to avoid*... kind of like wearing a name tag that says, "Douche*."







:lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I take it you don't have topless girls in your newspapers then or on television? It's part of life here and in Europe to have naked people in public. We even have thousands of them at one go. I suppose that's why American artist Spence Tunick leaves his home country to take his photos of mass naked people, we don't mind stripping off in public. Go to the beaches in the Med and you'll see hundreds of topeless women of all ages. I often wondered though why it was the Americans who always made a big deal out of it and always seemed more shocked.



In a word... religion.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 3, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> In a word... religion.



Half of Europe is Roman Catholic and the other half Lutheran so I don't see why you should be more prudish than Europeans!


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 3, 2011)

So much for her keeping hubby's home in a glass jar.


----------



## HammockRider (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe they could compromise and just put a little metal fig leaf over it? Or maybe she can declare it "art" and get the ACLU involved. Either way, it's a hairy situation.


----------



## granfire (Aug 3, 2011)

HammockRider said:


> Maybe they could compromise and just put a little metal fig leaf over it? Or maybe she can declare it "art" and get the ACLU involved. Either way, it's a hairy situation.



Didn't see a hair on them things...


----------



## granfire (Aug 3, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Half of Europe is Roman Catholic and the other half Lutheran so I don't see why you should be more prudish than Europeans!


LOL, all of them prudish folk took the Mayflower!


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 3, 2011)

Trick Trucks a wholey owned subsidiary of  Lorena Bobbitt Enterprises LLC?


----------

